# IT Business



## ivana_saide

Hi!
I just want to ask if IT Business is a good idea. I've been searching for different business ideas all over the internet. I've also come to notice that for each business, no matter how small it is, insurance is important.

I searched for the insurance for IT business as well, and I've encountered this website: professional(dot)incover(dot)com(dot)au

I found the information they posted helpful. I hope you do too!


----------



## brianK88

Hi!
I think IT is a sector, where you can start with very less Capital or Investment, though there is an increasing completion in the market as there are a number of entrepreneur looking towards IT now.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## brianK88

But IT is one sector where you can rise at a very early age.


----------



## JoshHartnett

IT business is very good field for future but you should require more valuable data or money for IT business.


----------



## garden sheds

JoshHartnett said:


> IT business is very good field for future but you should require more valuable data or money for IT business.


Accompanied with skills, too. To venture in this type of business, you have to develop skills in leadership, delegation and project management.


----------



## busiaussie

IT Business is having a good returns if you have contacts in Industry. You can hire project based technical professionals from market. You manage the small project deliver it and the transaction is complete. You can start from small projects in dot net to large SAP projects.


----------



## Austyn8100

With ten millions of people online every day and internet shopping becoming safer and more acceptable.Many people who start an online *business* make the (big) mistake of treating their online biz like a traditional biz.


----------



## ethan007

Now these days very factor in IT sector in which be build our carrier. And the total investment is also very low in IT sector. so, there are very options in which be can grow easily.


----------



## piter

Hi,

IT Business is having good returns of investment but in starting you would be faced many problems such as Contacts, Clients, Marketing Value and if you have already all the things then you can be popular .


----------



## chifin

If you're serious about an IT business, I think you should reconsider. Asking about it on random forum shows you may be inexperienced, which could make it a difficult venture to succeed in.
Also, I think you were just promoting the insurance company, rather than really asking about business.


----------



## brownagustin

I feel IT is only sector where you need least initial capital, what you just need good initial customer database or contacts, few computers and good resources for design develop and market.
Unlike other businesses you don't need raw materials, big space


----------

